# US hunters 'will pay $6000' for a croc



## News Bot (May 6, 2009)

*Published:* 06-May-09 08:50 AM
*Source:* The Advertiser via NEWS.com.au

HUNTERS in the US are willing to pay $6000 or more for the chance to kill a crocodile in the Northern Territory.

*Read More...*


----------



## Jungles (May 6, 2009)

I will hunt the hunters for free. haha


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 6, 2009)

$10000 per skin is a better price.


----------



## christo (May 6, 2009)

Hmmmm.... how much will they pay to hunt a human? Could be money to be made.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 6, 2009)

Jungles said:


> I will hunt the hunters for free. haha


 Back off they're mine:evil::lol:


----------



## snocodile (May 6, 2009)

How cruel.:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:. why can't they just Shoot little targets besides i don't see the difference apart from the fact that if you kill a animal it will feel the pain. Annoying hunters:evil::x


----------



## Andie (May 6, 2009)

This was in the courier mail today. The dumbest thing is that it said that:

"Inspired by the late crocodile hunter Steve Irwin, US hunters are eager to exploit a Northern Territory Government plan to slaughter 25 adult saltwater crocodiles each year."

I don't remember Stever Irwin KILLING crocs? In fact, quite the opposite?


----------



## Naja_nivea (May 7, 2009)

Hunters would queue up to kill the last tiger in the world and pay millions. Although sitting in the back of a large boat with some beer and shooting very easy targets is more like american style safari where they go to a petting zoo in a truck and shoot, ie Dick Cheney. But if money is involved it will happen regardless of any moral or scientific issues. The dumb hunters will surely be after the biggest and this would cost lots of harm to the health of the population and ecosystem. Esp as the species was nearly extinct in Oz in 1970 and such a long living species it is no where near enough time to recover.


----------



## Stroppy (May 7, 2009)

*Why not*



Naja_nivea said:


> Hunters would queue up to kill the last tiger in the world and pay millions. Although sitting in the back of a large boat with some beer and shooting very easy targets is more like american style safari where they go to a petting zoo in a truck and shoot, ie Dick Cheney. But if money is involved it will happen regardless of any moral or scientific issues. The dumb hunters will surely be after the biggest and this would cost lots of harm to the health of the population and ecosystem. Esp as the species was nearly extinct in Oz in 1970 and such a long living species it is no where near enough time to recover.


 So does this conjur up visions of all american hunters being big boat runners with a thirst for beer and an inflated ego

the ecosystem is often not entirely understood,, just tell me how the ecosystem claims sustainability in regards to numbers and i will hold my peace

in the seventies hunting stopped as a proposed figure of only 3000 saltwater crocs existed in the nt....... now 30+ years later we're looking at a population of 75000,, i think we've sustained the figures an its time to control them to spiral out of proportion

25 large saltwater crocs a year in 10 years that would mean 250 large crocs
in 30 years that would mean 750 that would be like 1% of depletion,, correct my maths if thats correct,, even 10% would only be frugal

What is an ecosystem an sustainability,,,,,,,,,,,, wherever you live you have taken away some creatures space an encroached on their environment,,, so why don't you move away,, maybe go back to europe or america and let this lucky country get overun by nature.......... come on australia wake up...... we need to survive croc meat tastes really nice,,,,,,,,, so does roo an rabbit for that matter,,,,,,, so why not make it a sustainable industry,, and hell,,, so if 25 yanks wanna come here to kill 25 large saltwater crocs per year,, perhaps we can offer some bloke out there a means to earn a living

I'm all for the nt incentive to allow foreignors to our shore,, it will improve our economy and will sustain the so called ecosystem although we might have to allow a few more numbers

come to think of it how many of you are willing to move away from your location seeing that we've all encroached on the ecosystem

The ecosystem is a falacy where people are concerned,, stop feeling guilty,, we are human after all,, though sometimes dumb,, but with intelligence none the less

mmmmmmm croc meat is great.. lets develop an industry,, so is roo......... an steve wanted to ban it all,,, he's not entirely the hero you thought he was


----------



## waynej (May 7, 2009)

*Eat more CROC*

I agree with Stroppy,

I have spent time in NT & WA sight seeing and fishing. On the Daly River in NT, it not uncommon to see 35 croc in an afternoons fishing. 

You need to go to this places and experience first hand the large numbers of Crocs.

I think the croc population needs to be managed. The population wouldn't even notice 25 crocs shoot a year by hunters. I think there would be a lot more then 25 crocs shoot on the Ord River by cattle owner and there is still plenty there....I've seen the crocs pull large steers into the Ord River.....when fishing (we all have to eat....... lol)

I think there is a great industry in crocs meat and skins. I don't think its any different from farming Silver Cobber (Catfish) in the Ord Dam............OR Farming Kangaroos for meat and skins.

Croc meat is good to eat, great Croc pies at Wyndham Bakery WA.


----------



## shamous1 (May 7, 2009)

*Hunters*

To the people bagging hunters........well what can I say? or is it what should I say?

If this is to be done in a controlled way with strict monitoring measures in place and with money$ going back into area's that matter I see problem with it. They are like Rabbits up there in some area. 

I am a pretty keen hunter myself, although I have'nt been out for a few months.

I shoot anything from targets down at the Sporting Shooters range in Little River Vic. I also shoot rabbits, foxes, wild dogs etc. This shooting is done extremely quick and trust me the animal does'nt know what hit it. It is a quick and humane death. For anyone who doubts this I invite you to come out with me and you will see exactly what I mean, so please before bagging hunters know more about them. It is true that there are cowboys out there that are tards when out shooting but we're not all like that. I have done a lot of shooting in area's that native wildlife are being wiped out due to feral animals.

Personally I don't see the challenge in shooting crocs that are just sitting there and I doubt that I could ever take the the life of one unless it was a matter of life and death.

Once again if the correct control measures are put in place and $10,000 bounty put on each animal taken then I see no issue with it as long as the funds are heading back into A) The environment, B) Native animals, C) The indigenous communities in these remote areas.


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 8, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> To the people bagging hunters........well what can I say? or is it what should I say?
> 
> If this is to be done in a controlled way with strict monitoring measures in place and with money$ going back into area's that matter I see problem with it. They are like Rabbits up there in some area.
> 
> ...


 


Well said.


----------



## Goodoo (May 9, 2009)

The 25 permits a year for the export of Crocodile trophies is not another 25 killed. It is just a few of the 600 a year already legally shot that they want to be able receive an income for. The beneficiaries will be indigenous Australians who will be able to earn an income off their land instead of relying on government hand outs.

Currently permits are given for about 600 problem crocs to be shot a year and there are possibly thousands shot illegally by professional fishermen who get them in their nets, and station owners who are having cattle killed. 

The other option the NT has is to offer hunts to Australians. Federal government permission is only required for the export of trophies. The NT government could sell permits within Australia which would allow us to keep the skins and hides without any approval from the Federal Government. The only difference would be Australians would not be prepared to pay as much as Americans.


----------

